# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Danios/Minnows >  Danios/Minnows

## James

Danios and Minnows are small, active schooling fish  well suited for the community aquarium. These hardy fish are most often  used to cycle a new aquarium, as they are more tolerant of a wide range  of water conditions. Danios and Minnows are also used in aquariums to  help bring more reclusive species out into the open.

<span class="v11">

----------

